# Tuffy RIP 2002-2012



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

We lost Tuffy today. We found him when we came home from shopping this afternoon. He was our furry PIA & a big snugglebug. It hurts when it happens this way with no warning or signs.


----------



## Ktns (Apr 25, 2012)

:sad so so sorry for your loss


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, too.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

that's horrible. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, we are here for you.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it's worse when they die suddenly like that without any previous warning or signs. One of my "soul" cats died of a heart attack at 15-1/2.....fine when I went out and when I returned, she was not at the door to greet me as she usually was. Didn't see it coming at all and the shock is worse than other cats I've had die of old age and declining health. My heartfelt sympathies to you. I truly believe that some day we'll see our beloved pets again.

_"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my cats are there to welcome me." ~ _Unknown


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry for your loss,
from one who recently lost a companion of 16 yrs, I know how you feel...in our case we watched the end come, although relatively no severe pain, he still was not himself. He and we endured and finally he passed on...

While the loss is great no matter how it happens, we must accept it.


----------



## robc22 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hang in there.......losing a special buddy hurts....good luck........


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

My deepest sympathies...If you are up to it, please feel welcome to share some pictures and remembrances of your Tuffy. Ten years is a long time to share life with a furry friend! 

Fran


----------



## Charley Sullivan (Jan 16, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

It must have been a terrible shock. It will be hard for you to get your had around it - speaking from sad exprience - but don't lose your good memories.


----------



## Yulia (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

My heart stopped for a second - I have a Tuffy and it just went through me - So sorry for your loss. HUGS you tight.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Things are getting easier. I am no longer reaching to put a plate down for him at feeding time. The other cats are reacting - sleeping places are moving.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My heart goes out to you. I know that hurt, shock, and devastation when they suddenly pass without any indication anything was wrong.
I too would love to hear more about Tuffy. 
Sounds like he left with a piece of your heart.

You will see him one day.


----------

